# Leopard Geckos and Phoenix worms



## WrinchyReptiles (May 31, 2013)

Hi,

I'm due a baby leopard gecko soon and was doing some research and came across a feeder worm caled the phoneix/calci worm.

Are these could feeders for leopard geckos?
Can they be used as a stape?


----------



## tetradite (Jan 9, 2013)

A lot of people use them successfully to provide a bit of variety in a leo's diet, and have read lots of good reports for that but my two won't touch them, absolutely zero interest. Not sure I've heard of them used as a staple.


----------



## Mr Chad (Feb 25, 2013)

WrinchyReptiles said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm due a baby leopard gecko soon and was doing some research and came across a feeder worm caled the phoneix/calci worm.
> 
> ...


They can but they're not super available in all places and are much more expensive (about £4 a box near me, compared to 3 box of mealies for £5) - plus if they're not kept 100% they change quite quickly.

I use mealies as a staple and top up with calcis and waxies....also trying hoppers but they're not bothered.

Hope that helps


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

HI,

As with all things variety is key! every food source has a different level of nutrition.

If we can be clued up as to what contains what we will have a much better idea of what should be fed and in what ratio.

Calci worms are indeed in my mind a type of superfood for reptiles but still everything in moderation.

here is a link to a document that shows these values. The data was obtained from the largest farms in the U.K

http://www.arcadia-reptile.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/036_PRK_May2013.pdf

hope it helps

John


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey, Calci worms are pretty good but our lot have NO interest what so ever, as John said a wide variety is always great, keeps them interested!!

Our Leo's are fed on mealworms, dubia roaches, locust, calci worms (When they take them) and a very occasional wax worm. I've yet to see one of my lot refuse a dubia, which is great because they are fantastic feeders in my opinion, not too fatty and full of protein and other goodies 


Edit: After reading the post that John put up, I will be trying to move away more from mealworms and hopefully replacing them with Calci Worms if I can source the right size for my Leo's to take them.
-Luke


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

In short, No they cant be used effectively as staple. In the sense as mealworms can. 
My reasoning is not because they are bad for the leopard geckos but that they are too damn small lol. You buy 100 in a tub and my leopard geckos will easily eat 25-50 of them in one feed.


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

dramen said:


> In short, No they cant be used effectively as staple. In the sense as mealworms can.
> My reasoning is not because they are bad for the leopard geckos but that they are too damn small lol. You buy 100 in a tub and my leopard geckos will easily eat 25-50 of them in one feed.


That^ If I can even get mine to eat them, it's pure hit and miss!


----------

